# mr.fixit



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey mr fixit, I have two Speeflo PowerTwin 8900GH. I started a thread a while back HERE. I replaced the packing's rod & sleeve, but still wont hold pressure. I think the upper section is what needs repair. I have held off due to working my but off and I am kinda nervous of opening that section up. any sugestions on starting this project?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

check balls are not working properly.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> check balls are not working properly.


There you go ewing! You have a long holiday weekend to check your balls and make them work again.
:jester:​


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What if I only have A ball. 
N8 these pumps were pulled out of a graveyard. I am most certain that it is the upper section. I would put a pump in the graveyard, because the cost of the repair was half the cost of a new pump, pulse I got a warranty, gun, line, tips, etc. I remember I was pretty pissed about that black pump, because it just fell out of warranty and speeflo wouldn't back it. That's when we switched to graco, because if you bought a rig you could buy the whole fluid section for 200 bucks. A value of about 1000 bucks in parts.
Boy this got long, I must go look over my ball now.


----------

